# genkernel oder genkernel-next

## cng

hallo miteinander

ich versuche heraus zu finden, wo der unterschied zwischen genkernel und genkernel-next liegt, resp. welcher sich wann eignet. aus welchem grund auch immer, finde ich aber nichts was mir helfen könne...

ich installiere gentoo auf einem macbookpro in der virtualbox bootcd/portage amd64 ohne gui. da ich länger nicht mehr auf linux arbeitete und ich da drauf rumturnen möchte, ist das aktuell die beste lösung  :Wink: 

ich wäre dankbar, wenn mir jemand kurz erklären könnte, was der unterschied ist und wann sich welcher eignet. 

danke und lg

michael

----------

## forrestfunk81

Soweit ich weiß, ist genkernel-next ein rewrite von genkernel mit Unterstützung von udev und systemd. IIRC muss man bei der Verwendung von systemd auch genkernel-next einsetzen, ansonsten tuts auch genkernel.

----------

## py-ro

Vorposter hat Recht und gleichzeitig unrecht, zwischendurch wurde dann genkernel weiterentwickelt. Aktuell ist es in der Tat irgendwie unklar wer an welcher Version arbeitet und welche Features wo enthalten sind.

----------

## Klaus Meier

Normalerweise benutze ich genkernel nicht. Aber irgendwann brauchte ich es doch mal. Und da hat genkernel bei mir gemeckert und mir gesagt, es würde bei mir nicht funktionieren und ich bräuchte genkernel-next. Es lag wohl an Systemd.

Wenn dein System bei der Nutzung von genkernel nicht meckert, dann kannst du es wohl verwenden.

Den Unterschied habe ich dir damit auch nicht erklärt, aber du kannst wohl davon ausgehen, dass dein System funktionieren wird, wenn genkernel ohne zu meckern funktioniert. Weil es sonst seinen Dienst verweigert. Wie py-ro schon sagte, es ist möglich dass es seit meinem letzten Versuch weiter entwickelt wurde und die Probleme, die zu der Warnmeldung geführt haben, beseitigt sind.

Wenn es funktioniert, dann freue dich einfach und mach dir nicht zu viele Gedanken, warum es funktioniert. Und wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann frag einfach noch mal nach.

----------

## cng

danke an alle für eure posts. die infos haben mir geholfen und ich weiss jetzt auch, was sysemd ist  :Wink: 

da ich gentoo in dieser konstellation (macbook pro und virtualbox) noch nie installiert habe - bisher nur auf "normalen" PC's - und ich mich nicht als erstes darum kümmern will, was ich alles in einem kernel aktivieren, resp. deaktivieren muss/sollte, möchte ich den genkenel verwenden. prio für mich hat vorerst, wieder in das shellscripten zu kommen..

danke und freundliche grüsse

michael

----------

